# Whats your ejuice drink pairing?



## Caveman (13/10/16)

Not sure if there is a thread like this already, I couldn't find it..

So what do you guys like vaping with what you are drinking? As a smoker, my best was a cigarette with coffee, so what works for you guys?

I like my dessert vapes with coffee
Menthol with fruit juices
Tobacco with beer (or any alcohol really), menthol and beer just doesn't work
Tobacco with Whisky (borra borra white + a good whisky = heaven)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (13/10/16)

Caveman said:


> Not sure if there is a thread like this already, I couldn't find it..
> 
> So what do you guys like vaping with what you are drinking? As a smoker, my best was a cigarette with coffee, so what works for you guys?
> 
> ...




I try Vape everything with beer as far as possible.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (13/10/16)

Soutie said:


> I try Vape everything with beer as far as possible.


It all depends on how many beers have been had


----------



## RichJB (13/10/16)

Coffee during the day, red wine at night. Red wine and HIC's Toblerone is good. Wine and 7 Leaves also works for me.


----------



## Soutie (13/10/16)

Caveman said:


> It all depends on how many beers have been had



I believe there is 24 in a case for a damned good reason.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (13/10/16)

Deserts with coffee. Fruits with water/juice or any cold beverage. Alcohol works with any ejuice once I've had enough

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (13/10/16)

Had a very interesting one the other day. Captain cloud rose champagne and Castle milk stout. Gave the beer hints of bacon! And it wasn't just me who tasted this, my buddy said that too just before I did.


----------



## Nicholas (13/10/16)

So started mixing some well rated recipes. First batch being bronuts and that evening had some milk stout ... was delicious ...


----------



## Glytch (13/10/16)

I don't Vape without drinking beer and I don't drink beer without vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/16)

Just like @RichJB it's coffee during the day and then a good Pinotage at night...


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/10/16)

Tobacco with beer and whiskey (no menthol)
Fruity menthol with juice
XXX with sparkling rose wine
Deserts with coffee
Pina Colada with Pina Colada
Mojito with mojito


----------



## Silver (13/10/16)

My "strawberry ice blend" while drinking an ice cold passion fruit and water
Double the icyness!
I have this at least once a day and am furious if I dont have very cold water for the drink!


----------



## KlutcH (13/10/16)

Any flavor with coffee always goes down well!


----------



## Neal (13/10/16)

A strong coffee with Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream is unbeatable. Any fruit with copious amounts of vodka also works, in fact in my case it works rather too well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/10/16)

There is 24 Beers in a case and 24Hours in a day.... Coincidence?... I think not

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (13/10/16)

If I hadn't accidentally become teetotal id probably be vaping tobaccos and some fruits with some really ice cold qaulity vodka. For the most part though darker, richer liquids with coffee and some salted liquorice. Fruits/candy types with water/cold drinks.


----------



## Alex (13/10/16)

With Coffee and Beer, alternating between a good alpha tobacco and menthol works for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

